# David Silversides



## Ravens (Mar 3, 2007)

Does anyone else derive great benefit from listening to this man's sermons? I just came across him on Sermon Audio in the past week, and have been very blessed by his preaching. I have a job that allows me to listen to my ipod while I'm at work, so its always a blessing to find a wealth of sermons from a reliable and erudite elder.

Two sermons in particular, "Total Psalmody" and one on cessationism (forget the exact title), were probably the best presentations I've heard on those subjects.


----------



## Davidius (Mar 3, 2007)

JDWiseman said:


> Does anyone else derive great benefit from listening to this man's sermons? I just came across him on Sermon Audio in the past week, and have been very blessed by his preaching. I have a job that allows me to listen to my ipod while I'm at work, so its always a blessing to find a wealth of sermons from a reliable and erudite elder.
> 
> Two sermons in particular, "Total Psalmody" and one on cessationism (forget the exact title), were probably the best presentations I've heard on those subjects.



I've only listened to a few of his sermons (including "Total Psalmody," great sermon!), but have also found those few to be very helpful.


----------



## polemic_turtle (Mar 3, 2007)

He seems to do quite well in debates with the Hoeksema doctrines. He's a good man, from what I've heard.


----------



## AV1611 (Mar 3, 2007)

polemic_turtle said:


> He seems to do quite well in debates with the Hoeksema doctrines. He's a good man, from what I've heard.



His _The Free Offer: Biblical and Reformed_ sits on my shelf. Not the best book in my opinion.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 3, 2007)

David Silversides, in my opinion, is one of the best preachers around today.


----------



## daveb (Mar 4, 2007)

JDWiseman said:


> Does anyone else derive great benefit from listening to this man's sermons?



I subscribe to his podcasts and find his sermons beneficial.


----------



## Staphlobob (Mar 4, 2007)

JDWiseman said:


> Does anyone else derive great benefit from listening to this man's sermons?



I downloaded much of his work from sermonaudio.com and listen to it on mp3 while I walk in the morning. Very good stuff.


----------



## JOwen (Mar 4, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> David Silversides, in my opinion, is one of the best preachers around today.


----------



## S. Spence (Mar 5, 2007)

David Silversides was one of the main preachers that 'forced' me to re-consider my own views on baptism. I think that he is not only a great preacher but also an outstanding theologian. His sermons have a real depth to them.


----------



## CDM (Mar 5, 2007)

daveb said:


> I subscribe to his podcasts and find his sermons beneficial.



I know you can DL from sermonaudio but where can you subscribe to his podcasts?


----------

